# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  Retz, pinscher moyen noir et feu de 11 ans, cardiaque - Marennes 69

## caro.

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Retz
*Type:* Pinscher Allemand
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							




 Voici Retz, sympa petit pinscher âgé de 9 ans.
Il est né le 28 mai 2000

Retz est un chien très gentil, qui s'entend plutot bien avec les autres chiens (sort en parc avec 3 autres mâles), pour les chats, nous ne savons pas, mais il semble les ignorer.

Retz est un chien qui aime cependant sa tranquilité, donc de jeunes enfants turbulents sont à déconseiller.

Retz est est cardiaque, il a donc besoin d'un traitement à vie.

Comme tous les chiens que place cette spa, Retz est identifié, vacciné, castré et vermifugé


SPA de Marennes: 04-72-70-46-36 

Frais d'adoption: don libre
Pas de FA
Pas de covoiturage
Pas de diffusion, sauf sites spécialisés
Adoption dans toute la France, mais les adoptants doivent venir au refuge
SIREN 775691991




lors d'une pose calin avec une bénévole   :amour4:

----------


## Pastouille

il m'a l'air grand en taille c'est un moyen ?

----------


## caro.

euh je connais pas trop les tailles respectives des différents pinschers, mais Retz est de taille "moyenne", il arrive un peu au dessous du genou.

je pensais donc que c'était un pinscher moyen   :hein2:

----------


## caro.

Retz est bien un pinscher moyen    ::  

Voici une autre photo, mais j'essaierai d'en refaire dans la semaine.



sinon il me semble qu'il a été abandonné directement au refuge, mais je ne me rappelle plus exactement pourquoi   :hein: 

je me renseigne et vous tiens au courant dans les prochains jours    ::

----------


## ptitefee

Juste pour confirmer mes doutes ... Retz est bien un pinsher transféré d'un autre refuge donc pas d'info sur son passé ou sur la raison de son abandon, provenance etc...

----------


## caro.

Voici de nouvelles photos de Retz   :amour4:

----------


## caro.

Retz est toujours à l'adoption

----------


## caro.

le beau Retz vous attend

----------


## caro.

toujours personne pour lui.

----------


## caro.

N'oubliez pas Retz pendant ce week end portes ouvertes    ::   ::

----------


## caro.

Retz va-t-il passer l'hiver en box?    ::

----------


## Pastouille

Il n'est pas possible de le mettre en famille d'accueil ? L'attente serait moins pénible pour lui.

----------


## caro.

> Il n'est pas possible de le mettre en famille d'accueil ? L'attente serait moins pénible pour lui.


à voir avec le refuge, mais en principe, il ne fonctionne pas avec des familles d'accueil "provisoires"

mais n'hésitez pas à les appeler    ::

----------


## caro.

toujours là    ::

----------


## mel38540

Retz est mon petit chouchou il est adorable et tranquille.
Donc penser a lui ....

----------


## srabatel

toujours rien pour lui  
8ans  et encore de belle année avec lui

----------


## srabatel

les fa son accepter?

----------


## caro.

> les fa son accepter?






> Envoyé par Pastouille
> 
> Il n'est pas possible de le mettre en famille d'accueil ? L'attente serait moins pénible pour lui.
> 
> 
> à voir avec le refuge, mais en principe, il ne fonctionne pas avec des familles d'accueil "provisoires"
> 
> mais n'hésitez pas à les appeler

----------


## rayatz

Je pense que les FA "provisoires" sont acceptées, mais il faudrait vraiment voir avec le refuge, pour être sûr que tout se passe bien, et que Retz ne revienne pas dans son box en plein hiver !

----------


## srabatel

il y a pas de chauffage dans se refuge?

----------


## ptitefee

Bien sur qu'il y a du chauffage   [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/icon_win.gif[/img]  mais ca reste des box exterieurs malgres tout ... Rien de tel que la chaleur d'un vrai foyer  pour le beau Retz (ou Retzounet pour les intimes [img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/icon_mrg.gif[/img] )

----------


## srabatel

dommage que j ai pas un jardin sinon je l aurais prise en fa
la je peut le prendre que a courte duré

----------


## ptitefee

L'interet d'une FA dans ce cas là est tout de même que Retz reste en FA jusqu'a adoption ... Le retour d'un animal en refuge après un séjour en maison, est très difficile, c'est un traumatisme de plus donc quand on parle de FA, on parle de FA jusqu'a Adoption

----------


## caro.

up

----------


## caro.

Retz attend toujours

----------


## Pastouille

Allez craquez pour lui, un pinscher c'est génial

----------


## caro.

> Allez craquez pour lui, un pinscher c'est génial


et oui, mais malheureusement, personne ne veut craquer    ::

----------


## caro.

personne de chez personne pour lui... 


c'est désesperant    ::

----------


## caro.

adopté    ::   ::   ::  


on croise fort les doigts pour que tout se passe bien    ::

----------


## christ

En voilà une super nouvelle

----------


## Pastouille

> adopté     
> 
> 
> on croise fort les doigts pour que tout se passe bien


C'est génial je n'y croyais plus, je suis trop contente pour lui.
J'espère qu'on aura vite de ses nouvelles.

----------


## paqarii

Super bonne nouvelle !!
On croise les doigts!!

----------


## caro.

hé bien voilà, nous avons eu beau croiser les doigts, ça n'aura rien fait, Retz est de retour à l'adoption.

Retz est un pinscher, avec le caractère qui va avec.


Donc retour à la case départ pour Retz    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## paqarii

oh zut pour ne pas dire autre chose !!

----------


## caro.

où sont passés les passionés de pinscher?    :Stick Out Tongue: leure2:

----------


## Pastouille

Je relance bien son adoption sur le forum des pinschers, mais les moyens sont difficiles à adopter. Les gens ne se bousculent pas trop.

Il est aussi sur un forum de dobs.

----------


## caro.

*Vite pour Retz qui vient de fêter ses 10 ans au refuge*

----------


## Poupoune 73

à combien s'élèvent les frais mensuels pour son traitement pour son coeur? peut-être que certains craignent de ne pouvoir assumer... et n'osent pas demander par peur de paraitre radin ou autre

----------


## caro.

> à combien s'élèvent les frais mensuels pour son traitement pour son coeur? peut-être que certains craignent de ne pouvoir assumer... et n'osent pas demander par peur de paraitre radin ou autre


il faudrait que je me renseigne    ::  



Retz attend toujours    ::

----------


## caro.

Retz a pris un sérieux coup de vieux    ::

----------


## caro.

::   ::   ::

----------


## caro.



----------


## zoramaus

pauvre pepere il meriterais de trouver un bon petit foyer et passer l'hiver au chaud avec ses pb c'est dommage que personne ne veuille l'adopter   :Frown:

----------


## amezia

Si je me rappelle bien, Retz prend du Briem. J'ai regardé sur internet : la boîte de 28 comprimés coûte environ 10 euros et celle de 90 comprimés environ 26 euros. Je ne me rappelle plus bien combien il en prend par jour, mais ce n'est pas plus d'un (peut-être même 1/2). N'hésitez pas à vous renseigner auprès des animaliers du refuge pour plus de précisions.
Tout ça pour dire que le coût de son traitement ne doit pas être un frein à son adoption, il n'est vraiment pas excessif! Et quand on voit à quel point Retz aime les gratouilles, on se dit que 10 euros c'est pas cher payé pour lui donner la vie qu'il mérite.
Merci à ceux qui sont plus au courant que moi de me corriger si je me suis trompée. J'espère et je crois que non!   ::

----------


## zoramaus

qu'est ce qu'il deviens ce pti pepere??? il va bien j'espere    ::

----------


## caro.

> qu'est ce qu'il deviens ce pti pepere??? il va bien j'espere


il va aussi bien qu'il peut aller en box    ::  

mais il voudrait vraiment sa famille    ::

----------


## mel38540

Retz ( retzssounet pour les intimes) fait de plus en plus de calins, ne le laissé pas passer un nouvel hiver dans son box....  :amour3:

----------


## caro.



----------


## caro.

Rendez-vous le 11 et 12 décembre à Marennes    :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## caro.

Retz a froid et voudrait passer ses journées dans un panier au chaud plutot que dans un box    ::  

Retz n'est pas un monstre, juste un petit chien avec un caractère... de chien   :lol2: 
Mais une fois remis à sa place... de chien, il ne bronche plus    ::

----------


## Pastouille

Il a 10 ans mais il ne les fait pas, son poil est magnifique. Ma pinschette a 8 ans avait déjà le poil blanc.

Allez quelqu'un pour Retz   :calinou:

----------


## caro.

rien de rien pour petit Retz    ::

----------


## Pastouille

C'est pas faute de diffuser, c'est terrible que personne ne se penche sur lui. Il ne va quand même pas finir sa vie en refuge.

----------


## santig du

::

----------


## caro.

2 ans de box pour Retz, et toujours pas sa famille    ::

----------


## Nova-Stella

Il est tout simplement magnifique  :amour3:  :amour3: 
Si seulement j'avais mon chez moi !  :Frown:  (Et aussi, si j'habitais en Europe)

----------


## arskelad

::   ::   ::

----------


## dadou

::

----------


## arskelad

::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## caro.



----------


## Pastouille

La journée d'adoption n'a rien donné pour lui ?

----------


## caro.

et non, Retz est toujours au refuge    ::

----------


## Zénitude

C'est dingue    ::    ! Moi, je l'ai vu, et il est charmant ce petit chien, il m'a plu tout de suite.

----------


## srabatel

up pour lui
je vais prochainement aller au refuge le voir

----------


## Pastouille

> up pour lui
> je vais prochainement aller au refuge le voir


j'ai hâte d'avoir de ses nouvelles

----------


## caro.

> Envoyé par srabatel
> 
> up pour lui
> je vais prochainement aller au refuge le voir
> 
> 
> j'ai hâte d'avoir de ses nouvelles


malheureusement, rien de bien particulier pour ce pauvre Retz qui continue de faire sa vie dans son box    ::  



personne ne semble décidé à lui donner sa chance    ::

----------


## Pastouille

Vu qu'il est senior, il ne peut pas être pris en charge par une asso qui s'occupe des senior et le mettre en FA ?

----------


## caro.

> Vu qu'il est senior, il ne peut pas être pris en charge par une asso qui s'occupe des senior et le mettre en FA ?


à voir avec le refuge   :hein2:

----------


## Pastouille

oui

----------


## caro.

> oui


tu connais une asso qui serait prête à le prendre?    ::

----------


## Pastouille

> Envoyé par Pastouille
> 
> oui
> 
> 
> tu connais une asso qui serait prête à le prendre?


je ne sais pas s'ils seraient prêts à le prendre (je ne fais pas partie de leur asso, je vais juste de temps en temps sur leur forum) mais ils s'occupent des seniors et les mettent autant que possible en FA, c'est cani-senior.

----------


## jenny02

Diffusion Ok?

----------


## Natploum

::   ::

----------


## josiane

AUCUNE NOUVELLES ????

----------


## julie 67

J'espère fort le beau Retz!!! C'est mérité..!!! Bonne chance loulou

----------


## Zénitude

J'ai vu Retz le 30 juillet dernier. Au départ, je suis allée dans son box uniquement dans le but de le caresser, et il m'a vite fait comprendre qu'il désirait vivement aller se balader (il n'avait d'yeux que pour la sortie et me poussait très fort, la tête dans ma main  ::  ). Aussi, j'ai décidé d'aller le promener. 
En balade, Retz est doux, calme, discret et ne tire pas en laisse. Je ne le connais encore pas très bien, mais toujours est-il qu'il est parfait en promenade !
Je reviens tout juste de vacances et ne sais pas si Retz a été adopté depuis ma dernière visite   ::  . Je le saurai demain.   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Donc aujourdh'ui on saura
pour cet adorable pinsher

----------


## caro.

malheureusement, Retz est toujours au refuge   ::  


rien de rien pour lui...

----------


## Zénitude

Oui, j'ai bien vu Retz aujourd'hui, et suis restée une bonne dizaine de minutes dans son box.

----------


## Pastouille

Une dame cherche un pinscher moyen, mais elle en veut un de 5 ans. Dommage car Retz aurait été heureux.

----------


## caro.

> Une dame cherche un pinscher moyen, mais elle en veut un de 5 ans. Dommage car Retz aurait été heureux.


oui vraiment dommage   ::  

mais de toute façon, il y a toujours quelque chose qui ne va pas...

trop gros; pas assez; trop vieux, trop de caractère, trop ceci, trop cela...  et Retz entame sa 3ème année au refuge de Marennes (+ celles qu'il a passé dans son ancien refuge, trop nombreuses aussi)

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Excusez moi mais on parle du "caractère de Rex, du pinscher" Cela se traduit comment?
quel poids et quelle taille car sur les photos il fait grand
Son traitement n'a pas changé?
Coût adoption???

----------


## caro.

> Excusez moi mais on parle du "caractère de Rex, du pinscher" Cela se traduit comment?
> quel poids et quelle taille car sur les photos il fait grand
> Son traitement n'a pas changé?
> Coût adoption???


Retz est un pinscher moyen, il doit faire peut être 15/20kg?   ::  

il est de taille moyenne, genre taille épagneul, pas labrador.


Retz est un chien auquel il faut imposer ses règles directement. Il aurait tendance à tester, mais une remise en place et Retz comprend alors à qui il a à faire.
au refuge il ne pose aucun soucis, il obéit et se montre très calin.

les pinschers sont des chiens avec du caractère, mais pas des monstres   ::  

mais c'est un chien qui peut grogner pour exprimer son mécontentement, et c'est la raison de ses retours d'adoption. Le chien grogne, alors retour au refuge...

alors qu'une volonté de comprendre le pourquoi et de remettre les choses à leur place auraient permis à Retz de devenir un parfait chien de famille!
mais personne ne s'en est donné la peine   ::  

il a toujours son traitement.


son adoption est un sauvetage, donc don libre

----------


## MARATHONMAN

::

----------


## Zénitude

Je ne savais pas que Retz avait été dans un autre refuge avant celui-ci   ::  

Je ressens sa peine à être enfermé, je dois ruser à chaque fois pour pouvoir sortir de son box car il a terriblement envie de faire de même et me pousse très fort avec son petit museau. Il recherche aussi beaucoup les contacts.

Il est de la taille de mon croisé chasse qui fait effectivement 15 kilos.

----------


## toutsy

Sur le forum des pinscher une dame a eu un gros coup  de coeur pour lui mais elle n'est pas du 69 mais de marseille  donc le refuge tique 
que faire ?

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Que la dame appelle le refuge Le feeling peut passer et le refuge et ell peuvent s'entendre
Il faut tenter le tout pour le tout

----------


## Zénitude

Pourrais-je avoir l'adresse du forum des pinschers ?? Merci

----------


## toutsy

Malheureusement ,la dame a appelé (voir sur le forum des pinschers rubrique adoption)la distance serait un frein à son adoption.Si vous pouviez les aider à trouver un compromis.C'est une chance pour petit Retz!
www.forumpinscher.com.forum
 ::  pour ce petit loulou

----------


## Pastouille

Je transmets de la part d'une personne du forum des pinschers Corinne, (elle n'arrive pas à se connecter)
*
Bonjour,
Je fais appel aux filles habitants le 69, près de Marennes où se trouve Retz. Je vous explique pourquoi :
J'ai eu un coup de coeur pour ce vieux chien, j'ai contacté la SPA de Marennes et je vous répète ce que m'a dit le responsable :

- contact avec les femelles ok (il a été en contact avec Femelles mais avec les mâle il se comporte comme un pinscher ou un chien stressé qui a dû lutter et qui est âgé aussi !!) donc pas de problème réel...

-> d'où la réserve du responsable pour le bien-être de Restz et des autres chiens de ma meute pour l'instant. (J'ai deux vieux bergers allemands et deux petits croisés)

- le responsable n'est pas contre des visites/promenandes pour faire connaissance mais avec des personnes du 69 (à cause des fameuses visites et des contrôles) 

- il aurait été possible de faire un essai, mais LA DISTANCE est trop importante. De plus, je déménage à Marseille le 1er octobre 2011.

- Retz est revenu au refuge par 3 fois. D'où la prudence de la SPA.

- je sais que tout n'est pas perdu pour un chien de refuge et que parfois (même sûrement) le stress des box perturbe l'attitude des chiens.

- je suis sûre (rien qu'à voir les yeux de restz) qu'il peut s'entendre et s'adapter, si on le respecte et si on le maintient à sa place de chien !!! Je suis éducatrice canine et je n'ai jamais eu de problèmes d'entente avec les chiens.

- VOILA OU J'AI BESOIN DE VOUS, SVP trouvez quelqu'un dans le 69, pour aller le tester avec vos chiens mâles, en promenade, en voiture, en ville... Pour prouver à la SPA qu'il pourra me rejoindre. Je compte sur votre solidarité !

J'adooooore les chien âgés et j'aime particulièrement les chiens qui ont une vraie personnalité. 
Voici mon tel 06.11.54.56.19
Corinne*

----------


## Pastouille

up

----------


## Gudule

Pauvre pépére.
Il s'entend avec les autres mâles, donc pas de soucis à priori pour cohabiter avec un petit mâle castré assez dominant?
Est-il lui même castré?
Pourquoi son ancienne famille l'a t'elle ramené?... Ils se sont "dégonflés" face à son caractère de cochon?

----------


## Gudule

rolala j'avais pas vu, une personne super veut l'adopter... 
Il faut que ça marche!
Je suis moi même du sud je ne peux malheureusement rien faire...

Allez Lyon !
Mince alors...

----------


## Pastouille

> Pauvre pépére.
> Il s'entend avec les autres mâles, donc pas de soucis à priori pour cohabiter avec un petit mâle castré assez dominant?
> Est-il lui même castré?
> Pourquoi son ancienne famille l'a t'elle ramené?... Ils se sont "dégonflés" face à son caractère de cochon?


Visiblement l'équipe hésite un peu pour la cohabitation avec les mâles.

----------


## Pastouille

Ils ont peur de la cohabitations avec les mâles de Corinne.
Corinne doit les appeler mardi pour en discuter.

----------


## Gudule

C'est balot... J'espère qu'ils trouveront une solution pour les vieux jours du pépére.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Du nouveau pour Retz La dame qui chercahait de l aide en a t elle trouvé???

----------


## chiendereve

Voici le résumé de la conversation avec Marennes :
Ils sont OK pour que j'adopte Retz, 
UNIQUEMENT si je vais à Lyon avec mes chiens pour le tester...

"La SPA a peur d'un nouvel abandon et demande un engagement de le ramener à Marennes si quelque chose se passait mal. (retour au refuge de Lyon).

Te dire quand pour que je l'adopte, c'est impossible à l'heure actuelle.
Je déménage, je m'installe, j'attends le branchement 
Orange, entre le 15 et le 25/10. Je remets de l'ordre.
Je prends la décision de monter (faut voir un hôtel pas cher), 
ça fait un budget tout de même, (s'il y a quelqu'un qui peut nous héberger ?) pour aller le tester avec mes chiens. Là ils sont d'accord.

mais  je ne donne pas une réponse de date maintenant.

Bon ils sont cools, mais ils restent sur ce qu'ils disent depuis le début, le chien doit être testé et il ne pourra partir que si tout est ok, c'est -à-dire autant avec mes chiens que lui avec les miens..."

Il est évident, qui si une personne veut l'adopter entre temps, Retz partira... 
Je ne suis pas prioritaire. >Lui SI !!!

Donc continuez à diffuser en masse, que les bénévoles prennent des nouvelles photos qui le mettent en valeur et faites lui de la pub.
Merci

----------


## caro.



----------


## Zénitude

Retz n'a pas été adopté pendant les journées portes ouvertes  ::

----------


## Zénitude

Retz est toujours au refuge  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

mince pensez à RETZ

----------


## Zénitude

Avec le froid qu'il fait depuis 2 jours, on ne cesse de penser aux chiens qui vont passer l'hiver en box..

----------


## ovopack

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...l=1#post806121

```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/4144-Retz-pinscher-moyen-noir-et-feu-de-11-ans-cardiaque-Marennes-69][IMG]http://i43.servimg.com/u/f43/16/93/00/32/1910.gif[/IMG][/URL]
```

Libre de droit, diffusez un max.Bonne chance.

----------


## Zénitude

J'ai vu Retz aujourd'hui, il est toujours au refuge.  ::

----------


## Zénitude

J'ai promené Retz aujourd'hui. Toujours aussi sympa en laisse. 
Toujours au refuge, donc  ::

----------


## caro.

Samedi 10 et Dimanche 11 Decembre
Noël des animaux !!!

----------


## Zénitude

J'espère que Retz trouvera ses maîtres ce week-end car il me fait bien de la peine

----------


## Zénitude

Retz est toujours et encore au refuge................... ::

----------


## lili-vanille

Des nouvelles ?

----------


## Zénitude

Je n'irai pas au refuge avant huit jours, mais je sais que Retz était encore là début janvier.

----------


## caro.

Retz est toujours au refuge...

----------


## Zénitude

Retz toujours au refuge...

----------


## Vegane7

Toujours personne pour lui ?...

----------


## Zénitude

Retz toujours et encore au refuge

----------


## caro.

Retz n'est plus au refuge...

Retz s'en est allé aujourd'hui   :: 

son état de santé s'est fortement dégradé ces derniers jours, les examens n'ont que confirmé... Retz souffrait, le personnel du refuge n'a pu que se résoudre à aider Retz à partir dans les meilleurs conditions  :: 

Retz est parti après X années de refuge, sans connaitre le bonheur d'une famille.

ceci dit, pour lui qui n'a jamais eu de chance, le refuge était sa famille. Mais tout le monde esperait tellement le vrai bonheur pour lui.

il n'aura pas eu la chance de le connaitre.


Retz ne méritait pas de finir ses jours au refuge, mais aucun adoptant n'a voulu voir au fond de lui le chien qu'il était.


Adieu Retz  ::

----------


## jenny02

::  RIP petit Retz...

----------


## teddy82

:: Doux repos petit ange

----------


## Zénitude

Je suis très triste pour Retz. Retz était mon petit chouchou après Benji. Retz n'en pouvait plus de cette cage, il gémissait et me suppliait du regard lorsque je passais devant lui puis il se blottissait dans mes bras lorsque je rentrais dans son box. J'ai trop les boules Retz ! J'ai beaucoup diffusé pour toi mais personne ne s'est jamais manifesté. Tu étais un super chien.

----------


## toutsy

Adieu petit père ::  ::

----------


## maghrebking

Un très beau chien Retz. Repose en paix  :Frown:

----------


## anniec

RIP pauvre Retz  ::

----------


## paqarii

C'est toujours une grande tristesse de voir qu'un loulou decede en refuge 
sans avoir eu l'opportunité de pouvoir demontrer tout l'amour qu'il avait a donné !! 
repose en paix petit Retz !!

----------


## BOULET60

::  ::  ::  ::  que ton repos soit doux petit Retz

----------


## vidau fabienne

des centaines de retz attendent le bonheur , quelle tristesse de les voir partir , il avait l air tres calin merci a vous tous de l avoir caliné 
le plus possible pour supporter sa vie au refuge ::  ::

----------


## Pastouille

Pauvre petit bonhomme, je pense bien à toi et j'espère que où tu es tu as enfin trouvé le bonheur. Repose en paix.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Retz quelle vie tu auras eu 
et pourtant quand on relit ton poste qu'on voit les photos
on se demande Pourquoi
Triste nouvelle
au revoir petit

----------


## Nova-Stella

Repose en paix joli Retz !
Si seulement il avait été de mon côté de l'océan !  :Frown:

----------


## Amélie69

En me connectant sur le site du refuge, j'ai vu que retz n'y était plus, j'étais contente, je pensais qu'il avait enfin eu la chance de trouver une famille. Je me suis alors rendue sur Rescue pour voir ce qu'il en était et ce que je découvre me rend très triste !!

Repose en paix mon petit loulou  :: !! On ne t'oubliera pas...

----------


## carine.

Tout comme toi, Amélie.. Mais en une seconde, ma joie de ne plus le voir sur le site du refuge l'autre jour a laissé la place à un gros doute, vu l'âge du petit bout, gros doute confirmé sur Rescue quelques temps plus tard... C'est vraiment triste, pour ceux qui restent, qui le connaissaient bien et qui se sont occupés de lui si longtemps mais d'un autre côté, pour peu que vous croyiez à une vie après la mort, le petit loulou est heureux maintenant.. et il n'est pas tout seul... Je suis peut-être dans le faux mais je veux croire le contraire, ça m'aide à supporter toutes ces pertes...

----------


## nad26

RETZ, petit loup, je t'ai découvert aujourd'hui grâce à Zénitude .

Tu fais malheureusement partie des nombreux chiens qui finissent leur vie dans un refuge au lieu d'être accueilli dans une famille .

....j'espère que tu seras plus heureux au paradis des chiens que sur cette terre !!

----------


## Zénitude

Voilà 1 mois que tu nous as quittés Retz et on ne t'oublie pas  ::

----------


## Manouchka

R.I.P. petit coeur ... ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

merci de penser à lui

----------

